# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Trapeziussyndroom - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Trapeziussyndroom*

Trapezius wordt ook wel het monnikskapsspier genoemd van de rug. Aan de linkerkant en aan de rechterkant van de rug ligt de spier in een driehoek. Het raakt de onderkant van de schedel, het verste puntje van de schouder en de bovenste helft van de ruggengraat. Zodra je dit samen ziet lijkt het op een ruit of op een trapezium. Vandaar de naam Trapezius. Nu kan dit gedeelte veel pijn en stijfheid hebben. Wanneer dit chronisch is spreken we van een Trapeziussyndroom. Mensen ervaren het syndroom verschillend. Zo zijn er mensen die een constante pijn voelen en merken dat een bepaalde beweging nog meer pijn uitlokt. Echter zijn er ook mensen die af en toe pijn hebben door een bepaalde beweging. Zij hebben periodes waarbij geen pijn wordt gevoeld. 

*Oorzaak*
De monnikskapsspier ligt net onder de huid. Je kunt daardoor heel makkelijk zien of deze gespannen is. Waardoor deze spier gespannen is, is moeilijker te achterhalen. De spier kan zelf de oorzaak zijn, maar de spier kan ook gespannen reageren op onderliggende pijn die samenhangt met de spier. Zo kun je denken aan de hals, schoudergewricht, het schouderblad en ribben.

Waardoor kan de monnikskapsspier gespannen raken?
- Een lichaamsdeel kan kou gevat hebben
- Voortdurend dezelfde beweging met eventueel een te grote krachtinspanning
- Weinig lichaamsbeweging
- Een plotselinge krachtinspanning aan het weefsel van het skelet (dit wordt ook wel trauma genoemd). Dit kan gebeuren na een ongeval
- Een constante aanspanning van de spier, bijvoorbeeld vanwege stress

*Onderzoek*
Vaak is een lichamelijk onderzoek voldoende om het trapeziussyndroom te achterhalen. Er wordt dan gekeken welke spier gepannen is en of deze zich kan ontspannen. Daarnaast wordt gekeken naar of er beperkingen zijn in het bewegen. Wanneer de behandeling niet aanslaat kan er een RX-foto, een CT-scan of een NMR-scan gecontrolleerd worden of er meer aan de hand is. Zo kan er een scheur in de spier aanwezig zijn of schade aan de gewrichten in de nek of schouder. 

*Risico's*
Trapeziussyndroom brengt de volgende gevolgen met zich mee:
- Spierspasma
- Hoofdpijn
- Diepe spierpijn, spierstijfheid en/ spierkramp bij de nek, schouder en/of schouderblad
- Nekstijfheid en vermoeidheid
- Verkeerde houding

*Behandeling*
Bij acute pijn kun je voor een korte periode pijnstillers of een onstekingsremmer innemen. Er zijn huisartsen die spierontspanners voorschrijven. Deze medicatie behoort tot dezelfde groep als slaap- en kalmeermiddelen. Het kan verslavend werken als je het te lang achtereen gebruikt.

Kinesitherapie helpt bij oefeningen om de spier te sterken en te strechen. Ook wordt er naar je lichaamshouding gekeken en advies gegeven over hoe je bepaalde bewegingen kunt doen zonder pijn.

Bekijk wat je kunt aanpassen in je dagelijkse leven om de lichaamsbelasting te beperken. Zo kun je op je werk kijken of je ergonomische aanpassingen nodig hebt.

Waanneer je geen acute pijn hebt, kun je door blijven gaan met oefeningen om de spier sterkt te houden. Daarnaast is sporten ook een goed middel. Blijf letten op je sta-houding en op je ergonomische zithouding. Een aangepast matras kan ook helpen. Draai deze ook geregeld om, zodat het matras langer blijft helpen bij een goede nachtrust en bij het ontspannen van de spier. 

*Links bij dit Artikel*
- freewebs.com 
- gezondweb.be

----------

